# Different birds



## Sarahhampson (Oct 19, 2010)

Our cockateil spike and ringneck Lola have there cages open all day everyday spike chooses to spend it in Lola's cage he eats her food and she will even let him on her favorite perch what I am wondering is is it ok for then to sleep in the same cage we tried it last night and when we uncoverd them they were both on there own perches I just don't know wether I can mix different types of bird


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i used to have cockatiels, ringnecks, bourkes and splendids in together in an avairy so as long as you supervise for a bit to check for problems i dont see an issue?​


----------



## Sarahhampson (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok thankyou they seem happier together


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

It can work having 2 different species become friends. My Black-Headed Caique (Spike) & my Sun Conure (Jaffa) share a cage, & are great friends. They preen each other, & even sleep together in a nest box.


----------



## Sarahhampson (Oct 19, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> It can work having 2 different species become friends. My Black-Headed Caique (Spike) & my Sun Conure (Jaffa) share a cage, & are great friends. They preen each other, & even sleep together in a nest box.
> 
> image


Aww they are lovely wish ours were that friendly


----------

